# Reptile shops in London



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi, I am new to London and I was just wondering if anyone could direct me to some good reptile shops.
cheers


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

what part of london?

SW has Reptile Kingdom in surbiton (which is ace) and hersham reptile centre in, well, hersham. there's also TC reptiles in ashford, middx. the pets at home in new malden has a big rep section and sells snakes.

that's my little corner of the world.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard of Kings in Camden. Crystal Palace reptiles are in London aren't they? I think they are. Google for exact location.:no1:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

there loads just depends where in london you are


----------



## chameleonboy1598 (Jul 25, 2011)

Reptile kingdom is a good place to go


----------

